# All Slavic languages: goodbye - short form



## Encolpius

Hello, there is an interesting phenomenon in Czech and Slovak. Since saying goodbye is very similar in all Slavic languages I'd like to know if you use a short form of that greeting just like Czechs and Slovaks use it in spoken language.

Czech: *Na shledanou!* >>> often they shorten it: *Nashle*!
Slovaks: *Do videnia!* >>>  *Dovi*! 

Do you say it as well? It's possible. Thanks.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Slovaks: *Do videnia!* >>>  *Dovi*!


There's also *dopo* which is short for *do počutia*, used in phone conversations and such. Likewise: *Dobrý deň / večer / podvečer!* >>> *Dobrý!*


----------



## martiko2d

It is, however, preferable to write it as one word: *​dovidenia, dopočutia.*


----------



## Azori

martiko2d said:


> It is, however, preferable to write it as one word: *​dovidenia, dopočutia.*


Do videnia and do počutia are acceptable spellings.


----------



## martiko2d

Of course they are, it is just more common to see them written altogether.


----------



## Duya

BCS:_ dovi*đe*nja > 'đenja._

That is chiefly in spoken language; it would be written only to imitate an informal conversation.


----------



## vianie

Duya said:


> BCS:_ dovi*đe*nja > 'đenja._



 This reminds me of SK ďakujem _> 'kujem._


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I can't think of a commonly used short form of *nasv​idenje* in Slovenian. *Adijo*, a borrowing from Italian, is used instead in informal contexts. *Zbogom* is more formal and somewhat old-fashioned (but not archaic).


----------



## marco_2

Our (Polish) standard expression *Do widzenia! *doesn't have any shortened forms (I once heard a modification _Do widziska!_). In the 1960s *Ciao! *was quite popular. Nowadays young people shorten the expression *Na razie! *(So long, See ya) as *Nara!*


----------



## swintok

In Ukraine, you'll most commonly hear пока (pronounced пак*а*), which is a Russianism and, from what I understand, comes from the Russian "until we meet again (пока еще встетимся)" or "until we see each other again (пока еще увидимся)."  In western Ukraine and in the Ukrainian communities abroad, you'll hear пап*а* which is short for до побачення.  I've also heard young kids in Kyiv use допо as a short form.  You'll also commonly hear здоров or бувай throughout Ukraine.


----------



## ymar

marco_2 said:


> Our (Polish) standard expression *Do widzenia! *doesn't have any shortened forms (I once heard a modification _Do widziska!_). In the 1960s *Ciao! *was quite popular. Nowadays young people shorten the expression *Na razie! *(So long, See ya) as *Nara!*


"Do widzenia" doesn't have one indeed, as far as I know, but "do zobaczenia" is shortened to "dozo".


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Czech: *Na shledanou!* >>> often they shorten it: *Nashle*!
> Slovaks: *Do videnia!* >>>  *Dovi*!


Also "*Maj(te) sa pekne*" >>> "*Maj(te) sa*." And in Bratislava, due to the influence of Hungarian, there`s also used "*Servus!* (from Szervusz!)" or "*Sia!* (from Szia!)", but this goes not only for one person, but also for two or more persons (not like *Szervusztok*! or *Sziasztok*!).


----------



## itreius

Apart from the already mentioned use of _*đenja*_, here in Croatia  _*bok/bog*_ is in wide use. It means both _hi_ and _bye_
However, I'm not sure whether people  still associate it with its original form (the etymology of it isn't clear either, _zbogom_, _bog daj_, or perhaps something else), it's more of a greeting in its own right.



morior_invictus said:


> Also "*Maj(te) sa pekne*" >>> "*Maj(te) sa*." And in Bratislava, due to the influence of Hungarian, there`s also used "*Servus!* (from Szervusz!)" or "*Sia!* (from Szia!)", but this goes not only for one person, but also for two or more persons (not like *Szervusztok*! or *Sziasztok*!).


*Servus *(and *serbus*) was used in Zagreb and can sometimes be heard among older (and by that I mean much much older) folk. These days it's more a reference to the greeting rather than a greeting. As far as I can tell, we didn't have an abbreviated form of it such as _szia _or _sia_.


----------



## ymar

"Serwus" used to be an informal greeting in Polish too. Those of us who have read some 50s young adult books know the word, but others might not.


----------

